# Aladdin vs. Senses Chandelier Lift



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Googling Senses chandelier lifts, I found them through alibaba.com which tells me Chinese manufacturer. 

The other one is made in the USA.

Aladdin Light Lift, Inc
61 Shields Road
Huntsville, AL 35811
Phone: (256) 429-9700
Fax: (256) 429-9708

Caveat Emptor.


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

Personally i use the alladin. Ive installed a ton of them , and theyre great.


----------



## Blayney86 (Jan 18, 2013)

I've installed probably 50 Aladdin Light lifts. Only problems I have had have been with the controls after 3-5 years I have had like 3 or 4 go out but I mailed them to Aladdin and got new ones mailed to me very quickly. Good product and good jobs to make some $$$$ on!!


----------

